
Ask HN: How long should be a technical ebook? - ffggvv
And what should be the ratio price&#x2F;length?
======
edburdo
Sell it for as much as it's worth to your target audience. Do A/B testing to
determine selling price (and to improve conversions).

And +1 for the "as long as it takes, but no longer". Keep it concise, yet
clear.

------
davelnewton
As long as it takes, but no longer. And probably a little shorter.

There's no generic formula for length v. price.

------
brudgers
Curious what the book is about.

